# Mac Build



## mwaack (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi, im new with mac and try to build like it said here https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Install-Instructions#macos-build-directions

I can Build and make package, but on start i get Errors: (MAC OS Sierra 10.12.4)

dyld: Library not loaded: @rpath/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets
Referenced from: /Users/admin/obs/obs-studio/build/rundir/RelWithDebInfo/bin/./obs
Reason: image not found

What did i make wrong?


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2017)

I'll investigate, same thing happened to me last night by coincidence.  You can temporarily fix it by adding the rpaths via install_name_tool, though it didn't need that before.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm almost totally positive that this is due to something they introduced in to recent Qt versions -- I went back to my 5.4 install that I still had and it was working fine.  When I used 5.8 suddenly the @rpath issue started happening.  I'm not sure what they changed or what happened, but it definitely seems to be an issue with the latest version of Qt.  Not sure when it was introduced.


----------



## mwaack (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks Jim, but how can i set the new path?
I try install_name_tool -id @rpath/QtWidget... /Users/admin/Qt/5.8/clang_64/lib/...
But nothing happends. otool -L obs still show the old path.

@rpath is set to @executable_path.
I make a look at the installed Version, there i found under /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin Folders for QtWidgets and some more.

In my rundir.../bin folder contains only 6 files. Nothing from Qt.
Im confused


----------



## mwaack (Apr 28, 2017)

I switch to Qt 5.4.2 and it works fine.
Thank you


----------

